# Mini Scoopulas



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 8, 2020)

While I have used a “scoopula” since high school chemistry, I never knew that’s what it was called till GSP mentioned it in the Problem with melting refined silver and gold in a crucible thread. The curved shape helps to keep powders and granules from falling off the edges as they can with a flat spatula.

I also make my own mini versions. They’re very handy when dealing with tiny quantities like weighing out DMG, potassium dichromate, or stannous chloride when making testing solutions, and other similar tasks. They’re sturdy enough to be reusable, but cheap enough to be disposable. Very frugal. 8) 

You need a sharp pair of scissors and some plastic drinking straws. Cut a straw at a sharp angle. You can cut it in about the middle to get two short scoopulas from each straw, or at the end for a long version.





Sometimes they don’t cut nice and clean, and the ends tend to get pinched together, so you can trim them up a bit and round the end with the scissors. 





Depending on the size of the straw, you can end up with anything from a mini scoopula to a micro scoopula.  




At the left is a small spatula and a commercial stainless steel scoopula I’ve used for 40+ years. Next to that are various minis. The large straws come in the margaritas at our local Mexican restaurant. Yeah, that’s why I get the margaritas - for the straws. :wink: They're also sold as milkshake or smoothie straws, and some already have a spoon-like end.

Dave


----------



## kurtak (Feb 9, 2020)

Scoopula's are very handy - use them all the time myself

I got a couple boxes of "actual" plastic scoopula's along with some lab glass ware I bought at an auction about 7 - 8 years ago & just now opened the second box - they are pointed on one end with a spoon on the other end - absolutely love them 

I like the idea of cutting them out of a plastic straw --- BUT - you better buy them plastic straws up by the box full (or drink LOTS of margaritas) before the liberal environmentalist ban them nation wide - they are already banning them in liberal cities (like Portland Oregon) and pushing for state wide bans which of course will be followed by nation wide banning

Better get your plastic straw's while you still can :roll: :twisted: 

Kurt


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 9, 2020)

kurtak said:


> Scoopula's are very handy - use them all the time myself
> 
> I got a couple boxes of "actual" plastic scoopula's along with some lab glass ware I bought at an auction about 7 - 8 years ago & just now opened the second box - they are pointed on one end with a spoon on the other end - absolutely love them
> 
> ...



Don't forget your plastic bags!


----------

